# Ayuda Redes de Altavoces



## marceloromero2001 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hola gente de esta maravilloso foro, mi pregunta es la siguiente a ver si alguien puede ayudarme o almenos darme una idea de por donde empezar.
Vivo en una pequeña ciudad de Argentina, he pensado en la idea de armar una red de altavoces al menos para empezar, en la zona donde vivo yo, la idea es pasar musica y alguna que otra propaganda. El tema es el siguiente todo esto se encarece mucho con el extendido del cableado para conectar todos los altavoces, y aca esta mi consulta ¿existe la forma de montar un sistema tipo FM para hacer que desde mi casa le envie una ceñal a un receptor a los altoparlantes? el Transmisor de Fm convencional seria lo ideal Pero la idea es no entrar en la frecuencia de las radios comerciales o sea desde 88 a 108 Mhz. si alguien save como hacer esto me ayudara muchisimo espero su colavoracion y mucas gracias de antemano


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 21, 2006)

Hola , si no quieres trasmitir en esa banda, tendras que  suministrar los receptores ,para recibir tu emisora ,suerte un saludo


----------



## marceloromero2001 (Mar 22, 2006)

Parece que no se entendio mi idea es transmitir solo a los altavoces ubicados estrategicamente en la Ciudad pero sin usar cables sinio una frecuencia de Radio para ahorrarme el costo de los cables para el armado de la red


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 22, 2006)

Hola otra vez ,creo que te he cogido la idea, pero los altavoces no suenan solos ,necesitaran un receptor ,para recibir tus mensajes , y los receptores deben estar en la frecuencia del transmisor , suerte y otro saludo


----------



## marceloromero2001 (Mar 22, 2006)

hola de nuevo si eso es justo lo que quiero pero no se si es conveniente usar una frecuencia comercial como la que va desde 88 a 108 Mhz. otra cosa es que seguramente ese receptor en el altavos tendria que tener un amplificador? segun creo yo alguien tiene algun esquema de circuitos para este tipo de cosas tiene que ser algo sencillo no es nesesario nada complejo y lo mejor es que tanto el receptor como el amplificador sean pequeños y de no mas de 12 V


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 22, 2006)

Hola Marcelo , lo que tienes en proyecto no vale 4 dolares , ni 4 euros ,ni 4 pesos ,creo que costara MUCHISIMO mas, ,,,,1º no se puede emitir una señal desde una emisora ,sin tener unos permisos, y menos para usos comerciales,,,2º no dices los metros cuadrados que quieres sonorizar por cada altavoz, la potencia del amplificador iria relacionada con esos metros ,los altavoces deberian ser tipo intemperie (tipo bocinas),,,,,3º se necesitaria una toma de corriente en cada altavoz,con una fuente de alimentacion para el receptor con la potencia suficiente para el altavoz,,,,4º si estan instalados en la calle ,se debe protegerlos etc etc  ,,,,enfin  no sigo ,creo que es mejor , que midas los metros de cable que necesitarias ,para colocar los altavoces ,con una señal centralizada  suerte otro saludo


----------



## Jorf (Mar 22, 2006)

Te conviene montar todo sobre una camioneta y salir a dar vueltas...


----------



## marceloromero2001 (Mar 24, 2006)

si claro que esa es la mas fasil, pero la idea es poder llegar a mas lugares al mismo tiempo, abra otra frecuencia que se pueda trabajar que no sea las de 
FMs comerciales?


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 25, 2006)

Hola otra vez , no dices que distancias quieres cubrir,pero la FM es la mas apropiada, pero todas las emisiones necesitan una autorizaciones y mas para el uso que la quieres, pero lo que sube el presupuesto es el sistema de receptores y altavoces, y eso es necesario para cualquier frecuencia,,,la idea que da el amigo Jorf es para tenerla en cuenta ,suerte otro saludo


----------

